# Astra H sri 18" penta alloys



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Hi all:wave:

Anyone got any info on where i can get paint to refurd one of these alloys(astra 18"penta alloy). They look like a special finish to me:wall::wall::wall: So thinking it might be hard to find.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

It isnt a standard colour that I have found, I had to get some mixed for it and I'm not 100% sure on the match as I havnt checked the wheel against the others. It is a strange finish not glossy like most vauxhall alloys. I have decided not to bother doing the rest as my Dad doesn't seem to give a flying **** about the wheels we replaced 2 of them a month or so ago and within 1 week 3 of the 5 spokes on 1 wheel were scuffed again and within the 2nd week all 5 had been got. Im not sure on the front wheel as he hasnt given me chance to clean it since.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

platinum silver - was told this by one wheel refurber whom was doing a bmw wheel in the same finish - not the type of paint to buy off the shelf in halfrauds - nearest to that is high power silver but it isnt the same finish as the platinum.

there are wheel paint stockists on the net i did contact that do sell a varient (eg there own brand of platinum) tho - but as i have sold my compressor and paint gun i stopped enquiring

closest i came to buying a similar colour was:

http://wheelpaints.co.uk/ - the guy there was very helpful and they have a similar finish to platinum - was super silver i think after i mailed him pics of the sri wheel - but i was told its a paint that needed a flawless black basecoat before the silver goes on


----------

